# Writing my Red Seal Journeyman exam today



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Hopefully my last day dealing with the Newfoundland Apprenticeship system. At least as an apprentice.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Good luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, how did it go?


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

It was a rough exam but I hope I passed. I'll know within the week


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> It was a rough exam but I hope I passed. I'll know within the week


Here's hoping for ya. I had the same feeling when I left the exam. I was sure I scored in the 60's but ended up with a 91%. Hopefully you have the same luck. What all was on yours?


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

There was a lot of supply pipe sizing, some hydronic heating stuff, a few blueprint questions like "refer to figure ***x. How many flanges and what type." or "Are the joints flanged, screwed, soldered or welded"


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Sounds pretty close to the one I had. Any well pump sizing, or water softer sizing questions? The hydronics stuff is mostly from work experience here. We touched on it for a week at school but that's about it. Did you have decent diagrams? Some of mine were ok some were s***y. What way did you size he water distribution? Small commercial, average pressure loss or simplified method? I had small commercial and simplified.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you passed. 

When I sat for my master's exam here in FL, the applicants know at the end of the exam whether or not they passed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> What way did you size he water distribution? Small commercial, average pressure loss or simplified method? I had small commercial and simplified.


Had the same. The diagrams weren't bad, just a lot of them.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

They say there's 4 coloured exam books for the Red Seal one of which is pretty heavy on math. That's the one I was hoping for but I got the yellow exam, almost no math.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I hope you passed.
> 
> When I sat for my master's exam here in FL, the applicants know at the end of the exam whether or not they passed.


Here they run the answer sheet through the computer then double check by hand. Get the unofficial results whenever the girl finishes checking it, get the official results in the mail a couple weeks later.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Johns_TPS said:


> They say there's 4 coloured exam books for the Red Seal one of which is pretty heavy on math. That's the one I was hoping for but I got the yellow exam, almost no math.



I had the yellow book too. It was a grind of an exam. I took the full four hours to finish and I barely got any time to go back over it. 

I remember running home to check my notes on a few questions, it was a stressful time waiting to find out. 

I found out I passed a few days after the exam by logging on to the college of trades website and my designation had changed to journeyman.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Rexticle said:


> I found out I passed a few days after the exam by logging on to the college of trades website and my designation had changed to journeyman.


Is that the Red Seal website or us there another one?


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

In Ontario we have the College of Trades which is the governing body for the trades here. On their site you can see the status of apprentices and journeymen. 

Does the college of trades extend out to the rock?


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

No we have the Advanced Education and Skills. I'll have to look into their site and see if they have the status.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Rexticle said:


> I had the yellow book too. It was a grind of an exam. I took the full four hours to finish and I barely got any time to go back over it.
> 
> I remember running home to check my notes on a few questions, it was a stressful time waiting to find out.
> 
> I found out I passed a few days after the exam by logging on to the college of trades website and my designation had changed to journeyman.


I had the blue one.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

One of them was heavy on the math I heard. I was hoping for that one. If I have to re-write I'm still hoping on that one


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Got myself a little treat for after the exam.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Try this again


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I've played the waiting game a few times myself... 

Hope you passed bro!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Irish whiskey!!! :thumbup: love Irish coffee


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I was a basket case waiting for my results. The college of trades took forever to upgrade it.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Good Luck to you on your results! Could you please shed some light to those of us ignorant to the "Red Seal" I know its something to do with being a journeyman test. But is there a seperate Red seal for pipefitting and or welding? Also is the Red Seal good throughout Canada?


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Good Luck to you on your results! Could you please shed some light to those of us ignorant to the "Red Seal" I know its something to do with being a journeyman test. But is there a seperate Red seal for pipefitting and or welding? Also is the Red Seal good throughout Canada?


Red Seal is the Canada wide trade designation. Each trade has its own Red Seal. You spend a number of hours working. Here in Newfoundland it's 7200 hours signed off by a Journeyman , a minimum of 24 weeks in school and have a list of skills also signed off. Then you write the Red Seal exam. If you pass your a journeyman. 
If you're a Red Seal in one trade they may give you a credit towards another related trade - plumbing, pipe fitting, burner mechanic or welder


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Still waiting....


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I waited for 3 1/2 weeks for mine. 5 of the people in my 4th year class failed and they all got their marks before me. I have never been so nervous about an exam mark in my life.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I was surE I failed because the sparkies got their results the next day, mine took 4 days.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

It took 11 days but the result was worth the wait. 78%. Would have liked in the 80s but 70=100


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> It took 11 days but the result was worth the wait. 78%. Would have liked in the 80s but 70=100


Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## JayAre (Mar 5, 2013)

Just wrote my red seal in feb. All i remember was the 3 or 4 questions on glass pipe. I can see 1 question on glass pipe, but 4, come on!


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

JayAre said:


> Just wrote my red seal in feb. All i remember was the 3 or 4 questions on glass pipe. I can see 1 question on glass pipe, but 4, come on!


That's crazy


----------

